# new bontrager direct mount brakes



## spartanbike (Mar 8, 2009)

does anyone know if the new bontrager direct mount brakes(ee style) will work on 2013 madone. i need a low profile rear brake so i can use stages powermeter? any trek employees on this forum?


----------

